# Can you name this fish?



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Caught it yesterday and can't figure it out.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Fred


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Pigfish


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Porgy-pigfish. They grunt at you .silver with black Stripes about the size of spots .. That one looks pretty decent size .


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Fred


I was going to name it Ralph, but Fred works too! 

Yep, Pigfish!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh, you wanted the fish IDENTIFIED! Sorry!

Scup (Porgy)
Regulation 4 VAC 20-910-10 et seq.

Minimum Size Limit: 8 IN.

Possession Limit: 30 per person

State Record: 5 lbs 5 oz, 1978, Charles B. Haines, Sr.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

We call em Pinfish here, best bait for grouper.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Not a pig fish or pin fish...looks like a porgy like Rory said.


----------



## flukeassassn (Apr 27, 2007)

It's a porgy. Grew up catching them up north. Can reach 5 lbs but way smaller here in the south. Haven't seen one here over 6 inches.


----------



## Wolfbass (Nov 18, 2000)

No doubt. Pinfish. Would be easier to recognize it the dorsal was extended


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Has to be a Porgy or Scup.

Lacks the pinfish spot and is too colorful to be a pin.
Not colorful enough to be a pigfish.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Not a pinfish. There is no black dot. It's a scup porgy.


----------



## raika11182 (Jul 4, 2015)

I was gonna' say I recognized these guys from further north. When I was a kid my father would take me fishing in Rhode Island, and I used to catch these guys off the pier on sandworms all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

Lagodon Rhomboides .<)))>{:fishing:


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Lagodon Rhomboides .<)))>{:fishing:


Is that it's christian name? Because earlier he was introduced as Fred.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

I'd call it it "Dinner " because they are some great tasting fish.just had a fish fry for the 4th and fried 20 of them


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

RoryGoggin said:


> Fred


That's to darn funny...lmao


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Looks more like Ethel to me


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Ethel bleh more like Betsy too me. opcorn:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

scup


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Porgy


----------

